# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Non Aquatic Pix: Trip to the Zoo

## Simon

All the pictures 
please feel free to give your comments
some of my fav shots




















one of my fav

----------


## loupgarou

wow,, tempt me to go zoo to take pictures too.. heh.

I like the lemming..(or ferret or prairie dog..)

----------


## mordrake

nice shots! going to birdpark this sunday, gearing up liao  :Smug:

----------


## vinz

Simon,

You training to be National Geographic Photographer, ah?  :Razz: 
Nice stuff.

----------


## Fei Miao

Nice compositions Simon! I can see you have the &amp;quot;eye&amp;quot;

----------


## Simon

thanks for the encouragement, though I think there are more room for improvement

vinz, not unless NG has a opening for urban jungle photographer [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Nicky

Very nice. Wish I can also take such good pic.
Keep it up.

----------


## lorba

my share of the zoo, but dont compare my pictures with the 2 x 300D mounted on heavy tripod  :Smile: . Mine is only G5 on shaky hands.

Unable to take good pics of animal far away, so I end up snapping on flowers.

More in the Picture folder

----------


## Simon

roland, thats one thing I like about prosumer digicam, vivid and crisp pictures.. you just need accessories to help take further pics

----------


## akoh

Simon &amp;amp; Roland ! nice &amp;quot; land &amp;quot; pics !. Lets go underwater ! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

akoh

----------


## Simon

sure thing allen, provide me a underwater case  :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

you guys serious? I was discussing with subzero just last week to get some underwater pics of the biotope.

----------


## Goondoo

> ----------------
> On 12/10/2003 10:07:21 AM 
> 
> Simon &amp;amp;amp; Roland ! nice &amp;amp;quot; land &amp;amp;quot; pics !. Lets go underwater ! [] [] 
> 
> akoh 
> ----------------


Don't compare my camera/photos with Simon's and team. Mine is too lowly to be even mentioned, and I am never good in photography anyway (lack of the artistic composition). 
Anyway, here are some UW photos I had taken during my last trip.

----------


## Simon

billy, very nice pics... except for the last few, the white balance kind of off

----------


## Goondoo

hehe... thx Simon...

Anyway, it was my first diving trip with a camera. Didn't foresee problems like more negative bouyancy was required(keep floating up everytime I breathe in), water visibility was very lousy etc(especially when some stupid diver see me focusing a point but yet swim infront of my camera, finning up all the sand etc). I think I set my ISO too high in some pictures, like I said, I know nothing about photography.... yet. Just doing my routine trial and error.[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

Billy ! nice shot on the moray eel !, have not seen that species of Chromodoris Nudibranch for a while ! and like simon said, the rest abit off ! well ! a strong strobe would help ! [ :Grin: ] . BTW where is this dive site ? Cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## Goondoo

> ----------------
> On 12/10/2003 12:29:38 PM 
> 
> Billy ! nice shot on the moray eel !, have not seen that species of Chromodoris Nudibranch for a while ! and like simon said, the rest abit off ! well ! a strong strobe would help ! [] . BTW where is this dive site ? Cheers ! 
> 
> Safe Diving ! 
> akoh 
> ----------------


Pulau Payah, off Langkawi...real bad place for serious divers....
*looks around*
good for jap babes thou.... [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## wynx

Simon, 

Another gadget too add to your want list? 


300D Underwater Casing




Warning...this casing may cost as much as your precious camera. 
[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Goondoo

I think he need to get his diving certification first.... :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## wynx

> ----------------
> On 12/10/2003 1:10:39 PM 
> 
> I think he need to get his diving certification first....   
> ----------------


Billy,

Don't think Simon will dive. But he can probably use it at one of those streams along mandai..Natural biotope photography. Although, it will be such a waste for such an expensive piece of equipment, don't you think?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> good for jap babes thou.... [] [] [] 
> ----------------


Chiong aaaahhhh ! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ].Dunno about you guys but I still prefer Nikon SLR Camera in Subal Housing, NikonosV or RS !. Tried a few times with digital camera ( Olypmus C4040 &amp;amp; C5050 ) didn't really like it ! well ! maybe have to do more check outs !. 
The advantages are weight &amp;amp; Cost ! d*@n light and affordable as compare to SLR camera in U/Water housing! cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## Simon

edwin, is there a point to it? billy already has a underwater casing.. so we simply kick him into where ever pond/sungei/river we want, so he can take pictures  :Razz:

----------


## Goondoo

> ----------------
> On 12/10/2003 3:22:14 PM 
> 
> edwin, is there a point to it? billy already has a underwater casing.. so we simply kick him into where ever pond/sungei/river we want, so he can take pictures  
> ----------------


......
 :Evil:

----------


## lorba

really nice pictures, billy!!  :Smile:  Wished i could bring my Digicam down under, but wait til i buy the casing!!

Not to spoil your guys' eyes, these are the picture that I took during my advance diving course 2 years back, using a cheapo camera and cheapo casing (not mine).

----------


## hwchoy

Akoh, compare C5050 to DSLR macam compare my oto to your pleco [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## benny

Hi guys!

Some really nice pictures here! 

Actually, it's a good thing to horne your skills on non aquatic subjects first and then apply what you learn to aquatic photography.

On a separate note, it's not fair that the 300D already has a casing and the D60/10D casing is not even out yet.

Let's see more pictures!!!!!

Cheers,

----------


## Goondoo

> ----------------
> On 12/10/2003 8:29:11 PM 
> 
> On a separate note, it's not fair that the 300D already has a casing and the D60/10D casing is not even out yet.
> ----------------


Benny,
For you info, both of them have UW casing from atleast five different manufacturer way before 300D does.
 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

10D



D60

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 12/10/2003 6:05:30 PM 
> 
> Akoh, compare C5050 to DSLR macam compare my oto to your pleco [] [] [] 
> ----------------


[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] actually the &amp;quot;killer &amp;quot; is not the camera ! it's the accessories that kill ! eg base tray, arm systems , strobe lights, syn cords, lens, housing ports, o-rings etc. Just like stuffs you need before buying a pleco eg a tank, filter system, drift woods, neutral rocks, Powerhead, food stuffs etc [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] Cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 

akoh

----------


## akoh

Ben ! check out the Jap. Marine Photo Magazine ! they have all kind of housings for all Digi cam !  :Razz:  [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------

